# Fluid hose for graco 1200 hvlp turbine



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I need this hose, I think its about 5' in length. Really have no idea where to get it from.

I know this machine is old but it still works great. I just need a new fluid hose as the one I have now keep's blowing boogers and chit out when using it. 

I found a manual for it online but it really does not say much. Hoping someone here who might now a bit about it can point me in the right direction on replacing the one I have.

Thanks 

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is a picture of the machine, this one is not mine, just one I found on the net.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That is some cool chit Pat. Can you make that hose?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> That is some cool chit Pat. Can you make that hose?


Not sure, in the next few days I'm going to take the hose I have now and bring it to a few places to see if I can. I would like to make it longer so I can leave the pot hanging on the machine and just carry the gun. I have had this thing for about 15 years now, bought it used off of ebay. It has a graco 960p gun which still works good, however I wonder if I can still buy needles for this. Not much on the net about this thing.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Not sure, in the next few days I'm going to take the hose I have now and bring it to a few places to see if I can. I would like to make it longer so I can leave the pot hanging on the machine and just carry the gun. I have had this thing for about 15 years now, bought it used off of ebay. It has a graco 960p gun which still works good, however I wonder if I can still buy needles for this. Not much on the net about this thing.
> 
> Pat


You should...sometimes the best rescue is the self rescue. We fabricate chit all the time at our shop. Necessity and mother of invention, you know. 

And you could easily just update the gun...What is that an old 3 stage?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> You should...sometimes the best rescue is the self rescue. We fabricate chit all the time at our shop. Necessity and mother of invention, you know.
> 
> And you could easily just update the gun...What is that an old 3 stage?


I think it's just a two stage, I like the fact that the compressor and turbine are all right there in the machine. There is another model that just looks like this but they call it series 2000 and that I think is a 3 stage.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I think it's just a two stage, I like the fact that the compressor and turbine are all right there in the machine. There is another model that just looks like this but they call it series 2000 and that I think is a 3 stage.
> 
> Pat


Yah, just dont dump much cache into it, being only a 2 stage. You can get an Earlex 5500 for like $300. Mak Deco just picked one up and loves it for occasional hvlp type stuff.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Maybe the hose from the titan remote cup will work Pat.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just wondering what is the difference between a 2 stage, 3 and so on? This thing puts out some powerful hot air once its warmed up. I rarely use this thing, mostly for painting metal security screen doors, maybe a few louver doors other then that it mostly just sits in the garage.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Yah, just dont dump much cache into it, being only a 2 stage. You can get an Earlex 5500 for like $300. Mak Deco just picked one up and loves it for occasional hvlp type stuff.



You got me all bummed out with this so after a little more research it turns out this is a 3 stage machine 

Pat


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

When I replace this of type of hose. I stop at the auto paint supply house. Take the pot and gun when you go. I hate cup gun and use a two qu pot 
David


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Just wondering what is the difference between a 2 stage, 3 and so on? This thing puts out some powerful hot air once its warmed up. I rarely use this thing, mostly for painting metal security screen doors, maybe a few louver doors other then that it mostly just sits in the garage.
> 
> Pat


How much pressure (psi) the unit can generate, which translates to how it atomizes product at different viscosities. The more stages, the more pressure it can generate, and the more viscous it can atomize and move. I find 5 stage to be good for everything. I do have a 3 stage but only use it for very low viscosity clears. 



PatsPainting said:


> You got me all bummed out with this so after a little more research it turns out this is a 3 stage machine
> 
> Pat


Didnt mean to be a buzzkill and chit. As above, 3 stage is adequate for some things and worth having around but if you find yourself needing to dump cache into it, just replace it. Even a low end modern era hvlp like the earlex would feel light years ahead of what you have. I do think that is a cool classic piece though. Clean her up and display her in the Pat Miller Paint Museum one day.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> How much pressure (psi) the unit can generate, which translates to how it atomizes product at different viscosities. The more stages, the more pressure it can generate, and the more viscous it can atomize and move. I find 5 stage to be good for everything. I do have a 3 stage but only use it for very low viscosity clears.
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt mean to be a buzzkill and chit. *As above, 3 stage is adequate for some things and worth having around but if you find yourself needing to dump cache into it, just replace it. Even a low end modern era hvlp like the earlex would feel light years ahead of what you have.* I do think that is a cool classic piece though. Clean her up and display her in the Pat Miller Paint Museum one day.


I agree with that. i have a 12 year old 3 stage with a little compressor built in and it's not worth a damn. i have 2 new guns that cost me near $350 each. i even bought extra hose hoping to cool the hot air but i can't get most acrylics to lay down nice. insl-x cabinet coat was ok to spray but it has urethane in it. it's probably a good sprayer for oil but who uses oil anymore?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Xmark said:


> I agree with that. i have a 12 year old 3 stage with a little compressor built in and it's not worth a damn. i have 2 new guns that cost me near $350 each. i even bought extra hose hoping to cool the hot air but i can't get most acrylics to lay down nice. insl-x cabinet coat was ok to spray but it has urethane in it. it's probably a good sprayer for oil but who uses oil anymore?


I hear ya. I have never tried a 4 stage or bigger machine so I have no idea how nice they are, This is the only thing I have owned. I have never attempted to do "furniture grade work" on cabinets or similar items. I just pass on them and leave it to the guys who do this all the time. 

So is hot air a bad thing or good thing? I guess it could depend on the materials being used. Do the higher stage machines produce cooler air?

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I hear ya. I have never tried a 4 stage or bigger machine so I have no idea how nice they are, This is the only thing I have owned. I have never attempted to do "furniture grade work" on cabinets or similar items. I just pass on them and leave it to the guys who do this all the time.
> 
> So is hot air a bad thing or good thing? I guess it could depend on the materials being used. Do the higher stage machines produce cooler air?
> 
> Pat


Hot air is bad. Better machines move cool air.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Pat one of these binks hoses may work. 

http://www.binks.com/Products/Accessories/AirFluidHosesPlusAirFluidHoseAssemblies.aspx

Pretty sure you could have one made as well.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just an update - I did a ghetto fix today by using my dremill tool and cutting the clamps that held the fittings, went to Pep Boys and bought a 6' 1/4 fuel line, a few clamps and put it together. Not sure how it will work once I run paint through the fooker. Figured if it's made for gas then oil paint should flow through it or at least I hope. Anyway it only cost $9.00 so no big deal if it fails.

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We get hoses made at a local paint store in whatever length we need. Try a shop that also caters to auto finishers.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Pat, if your fix dose not work, I can send you my fluid hose. I haven't used this unit in about twelve years and prolly never will. I would guess its compatible.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Pat, if your fix dose not work, I can send you my fluid hose. I haven't used this unit in about twelve years and prolly never will. I would guess its compatible.


Sweet, I will let you know. I won't know though till next week or so. Really appreciate the offer.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Sweet, I will let you know. I won't know though till next week or so. Really appreciate the offer.
> 
> Pat


Not a problem at all. I'd rather see _somebody_ get some use out of it, as its just sitting now. If you need it just PM me a shipping address and Ill get it right out.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Paul, just curious why don't you use it? I think that's a 3 stage also. 

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Paul, just curious why don't you use it? I think that's a 3 stage also.
> 
> Pat


A little back story first. I got on the HVLP bandwagon about 15 years ago. My first unit was a small Titan cup gun, but found I was having a hard time fitting it into the kitchen cabinet painting that I was using it for. 

I then graduated to the Graco unit with the two quart remote cup. I could now fit the gun in the cabinets, and had an even larger capacity before re-filling. But I was always disappointed with the production I was getting. I was also still primarily shooting oil, and a three stage was perfect for that. But I also wanted better production, and the ability to spray water base without a ton of orange peel. (No 4 or 5 stage turbines out at this point). 

About this time a friend in my PDCA chapter turned me onto airless fine finish tips. I gave one a try and never used the HVLP again.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For me hvlp is for small objects (furniture type stuff), spray stains, and some clear finishes, generally speaking.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Pretty sure most industrial hose shops could make you one cheaper than what the Graco or Bedford version will cost.


----------

